

7 Experts on How to Build a Crazy High Converting Landing Page for Your Startup - jcvangent
http://inboundrocket.co/blog/7-industry-experts-on-how-to-build-a-crazy-high-converting-landing-page-for-your-startup/

======
keesj
Thanks for including my advice. Happy to answer any questions/remarks. (I'm
Marc Köhlbrugge from BetaList)

~~~
jcvangent
Thanks Marc, for being part of it :-)

